# trust therapists?



## Danielle Garrett (Oct 1, 2003)

how do you know you can trust a therapist? how do you know they aren't messing with your mind, or withholding valuable info for a check?i know i could probably benefit from therapy but cant get over trust and money issues. i suffer from ibs-c and social and anxiety disorders. it is really hard at work and often in my mind i repeat the phrase "i dont want to be here" as in the workplace. i feel so much better at home alone, so safer.i wish i could interact better with people and that this problem would go away, at least for a time.scg


----------



## Bebesfan (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi!I use to be so painfully shy. I was a social mess. I know it had to do with esteem and how I was treated as a kid. I so desperately wanted to be liked and be social like all the rest of my friends. I learned that all that I wanted to achieve was a skill that took practice. I found my therapist through friends that I trusted. She was also a spiritual healer and I am so open to that. I still turn to her from time to time. One way that I found helpful was to join a group or find someone who is in to the same thing as you. It makes it so much easier, cuz you are knowledgeable about the subject and the other person is too. I tried it and it worked for me. I also tried turning the tables around and make the other person feel comfortable. I compliment them or ask them how they are or how their cat is feeling. It's all about them. Then they are so open and they made me feel comfortable. I've discovered that people are just as shy and insecure too and only want to be made to feel taken care of. It brought me out of myself and when I did this for someone I felt good about myself. Then they think you are nice and they like you cuz you made them feel good and they want to talk to you and it's like a snowball. You start making a friend. There are all kinds of ways you can practice this skill. Maybe someone you know and trust can recommend someone. Maybe if you have a good rapport with your doctor, he/she can recommend someone. If you can't go that path, you can get a name of a therapist and do a search regarding there history and cridentials. Every therapist is different depending on their approach. They have various methods. You have to find one that feels right for you. What works for me may not be right for you. I found the only way out of my shell was to learn to love myself and know that I am loved. Before therapy I was a different persoo. People can't believe I was shy and negative. I hope you find the right therapist for you soon. Let us know what happens.Take care.Lori


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Although I recently had a bad experience with a therapist, for the most part they are good, honest decent people who sincerely want to help.Have you thought about trying hypnotherapy? It helps both IBS and anxiety. It's a wonderful tool for learning how to relax and focus. It's finally starting to become more of a mainstream treatment in this country for a wide variety of ailments. You can learn more about it on the CBT/Hypno Forum on this board where Eric and Marilyn and provide you with helpful and accurate information as well as support.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## Danielle Garrett (Oct 1, 2003)

lori and essencethank you so much for your advice." i found the only way out of my shell was to learn to love myself and know that i am loved"i appreciate that advice. with regard to hypno therapy, i am just not comfortable with the concept. thank you for the help nonetheless.scg


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

I wasn't either at first... but it isn't anything like what you might think... it's more like listening to relaxation tapes. I was actually afraid of it at first... but now I just love them.


----------

